# I quit smoking a year ago....so can YOU!



## SlowlyGettingWiser

Tomorrow marks the 

*ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY since
I QUIT SMOKING !!*​

Start TODAY....you CAN do it. Keep trying til you get it right!


List ALL the reasons you need to quit.

Resolve that *YOU ARE WORTH* all those reasons.

Then, just *DO IT. *TODAY. *DO IT*. Replace the smokes with sugar-free gum, or hard candy, or bottled water w/straw, or WHATEVER works FOR YOU! Ask your family/friends to HELP YOU.

You'll begin to see the positive health results within the first couple of weeks!

*GOOD LUCK to ALL who STRUGGLE!​*

.


----------



## mablenc

Congratulations!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## husbandinwaiting

I haven't been smoke free as long as you, and unfortunately I don't even have a quit date. 

I did it the hard way. I was sick with bronchitis and it was very painful to smoke, and helped keep me sick. Finally gave in and stopped for 3 days to help clear up my lungs. I challenged myself to remain smoke free, and to man up a bit.

It hasn't been very easy. I used cigs as a coping mechanism for stress--especially while working. Couple of puffs and everything is feels better. Any attempt to replace cigs basically fail. I do chew gum on long drives, but it doesn't really help. Initially I would rage out pretty quick, now it's not as bad, but still a struggle.

I'm nearly disgusted by smokers now. I have to open extra windows when my wife smokes in car. Cheap cigs smell like poo. 

Quitting is a serious commitment, and a very difficult test. It would help to make sure your in good mental health, and have your life in order before attempting.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser

Your life is NEVER gonna be in order...that's the human condition!

Just decide today that *YOU* will not be controlled by your smoking. Totally get you on the wife smoking in car; when my STBXH would smoke in the car, it made me nauseous. I'd HAVE to open the window.


----------



## husbandinwaiting

It is too true that things can never be in completely in order. I really meant that I believe it's important to learn healthier ways of dealing with problems first. I believe quitting compounded my issues, and rather than smoking stress away, I need to learn healthy ways of dealing. I have no desire or crave to smoke, but I do know that 1 CIG would make me feel a lot better. And we know where that leads to.

Looking back, quitting wasn't as difficult as it seemed to be at the time. It was a test of will power, and I should feel good about beating it. Its a pretty decent personal accomplishment, and anyone who does quit deserves some respect.

I find that I look down on smokers. When i see one It kind of disgusts me to think that used to be me.


----------



## husbandinwaiting

I to am on the self-improvement kick. Trying to cover a lot of issues. Not sure if it helping my marriage, but I feel a bit better about myself. To effect my marriage requires a long term demonstration of commitment. So I figure better to get started asap. 

Honestly nothing really helped. Chewing gum while driving was about the best I could get. Candies weren't too bad, just can't have them back to back. I think it took about two weeks before the insta-rage settled down a bit. 

I never tried eCigs, but I have asked alot of questions. My understanding is that you can't treat them like regular cigs. One guy--who failed--said he just ended up toking on the thing constantly. Another suggested you take a few puffs to get that initial head change and stop.

Patches where a fail. Besides the trippy dreams, I would just rage out at the least amount of stress.

The ecig thing may work for you. At the very least it shows your trying. You'll get rid of the nasty smoke, and slowly pace yourself off nicotine, then cope with oral fixation. Might work for you, but it will still require discipline and will power. No easy way out of that.

Last night was the biggest temptation to smoke again that I've had. Hurtin pretty bad, and staring at an ash tray full of good sized butts. Ended up running and doing crunches instead.


----------



## husbandinwaiting

The ash tray just made something readily available in a moment of weakness. Increasingly I'm finding them disgusting. Especially cheap cigs.

I have a supplier who was crazy into ecigs. She was buying some product from Hawaii--I think--insisting the gas station stuff sucked. I've long since lost the business card she gave me for them. She was hardcore smoker too. My do some checking on Internet see what your options are.


----------



## Oldrandwisr

SGW - Congratulations! Your OP gives me hope and optimism.

I want to revive this thread because I'm taking the plunge. I smoked for about five years in my early 20s, quit for about 20 yrs, then.... (kicking self) started up 10 yrs ago.

The lozenges help me cut back, but can't get over the hump. Gum and patches didn't do anything. Don't have money to try all the new gizmos and products like ecigs. Can anyone tell me if there was any one product that really helped them or if the ecigs really work?

Right now, I am mentally preparing and that in itself may be enough, saying over and over how a habit like this can interfere with life in more ways than you can count. There is always stress in life, never a perfect time to make changes, be it smoking, attitude, motivation, etc. It's time to just DO IT. 

I can go all day (10 or 12 hrs) without and can't quite make it over the hump, usually at night. Thank you SGW. Just having this thread to refer to and seeing other people beat their bad habits helps.
.


----------



## husbandinwaiting

Just suck it up. It seems near impossible at the moment, dig down and find some will power. Doesn't matter how long you can go, if you end up smoking one. Every time you overcome your craving, you give up some of the power it has over you.

Try some hard mint candies. They helped get me through driving. Buy the really big bag. Or find some other way of redirecting yourself.


----------



## Memento

I stopped smoking 4 years ago, while I was dating my husband. He is an ex smoker and hates smokers. The irony!!
I went from smoking 20 cigarettes a day to zero. Do I miss it? Yes, sometimes, for a couple of seconds, but then I think about how much healthier I am. With the right incentives, anyone is able to quit smoking.


----------



## husbandinwaiting

Memento said:


> I stopped smoking 4 years ago, while I was dating my husband. He is an ex smoker and hates smokers. The irony!!
> I went from smoking 20 cigarettes a day to zero. Do I miss it? Yes, sometimes, for a couple of seconds, but then I think about how much healthier I am. With the right incentives, anyone is able to quit smoking.


It's nice being able to breath again. Doing hardcore cardio I would have never even dreamed of doing before.


----------



## Memento

husbandinwaiting said:


> It's nice being able to breath again. Doing hardcore cardio I would have never even dreamed of doing before.


Good for you! Keep up with the good work. Smoking is a horrible waste of money and of ones health.


----------



## chillymorn

FANTASTIC!!!!! the morning smoke with my coffee and on the bowl will be the hardest!


----------



## Oldrandwisr

So far doing ok! Got the big bag of candies. Good tip. Also, I have to come back here and read to get me through the evenings - my weak time.

When I quit in my 20s, it took about six times, but did it.

If this is your umpteenth time trying to quit, don't give up. Try one more time. This may be the one time it works.


----------



## husbandinwaiting

All about will power. Make it personal. Every craving an attack on your resolve. Don't quit. Don't give up. Don't be weak.


----------



## Ryan_sa

Well done to all those that have stopped, or are trying to 

I have started the E cigs, they cost a lot to buy, but are way better than cigarettes, I went from around 40 a day, to 5, then just the e cig, not I'm cutting that out too.
My sense of smell has been coming back hugely, and I can breathe much more easily in only a couple of weeks.

The hardest thing to get over is the habit - 1st cup of coffee and a smoke. sitting at the computer, chain smoke, have a few drinks, chain smoke. 

I struggle hugely with "insta rage" but I'm learning to control it. A friend pointed out the other day, the craving only lasts a minute, so if you distract your self, its gone.
Lastly, what really pisses me off is when people who have never smoked say why don't you just stop? They don't have a clue what a struggle it is, and the only way I think a person can stop is if they really want to, for themselves. Its given me a huge respect for people who've given up hard drugs. That must be 10 times harder.


----------



## Jntrs

i never smoked, but actually with the stress of this separation i've been smoking a pack to pack an a half a day.... i know its my excuse to smoke but after a cig i feel more calm and stop thinking crazy, i eventually have to quit, it'll be hard but i will have to, the usual routine is, if i wake up in the middle of the night i smoke one, right before breakfast and after, then about 5 breaks or more, and if theres an argument with the ex i smoke 3 back to back, it sucks, but i guess it could be worse

props to those who has stopped i hope i get there one day.


----------



## ladybird

CONGRATS!!!! What a milestone 1 year! 

I need to kick the nasty habit myself!!! I would love to quit and spend the money on other things like my babies!


----------



## ladybird

Ryan_sa said:


> Well done to all those that have stopped, or are trying to
> 
> I have started the E cigs, they cost a lot to buy, but are way better than cigarettes, I went from around 40 a day, to 5, then just the e cig, not I'm cutting that out too.
> My sense of smell has been coming back hugely, and I can breathe much more easily in only a couple of weeks.
> 
> The hardest thing to get over is the habit - 1st cup of coffee and a smoke. sitting at the computer, chain smoke, have a few drinks, chain smoke.
> 
> I struggle hugely with "insta rage" but I'm learning to control it. A friend pointed out the other day, the craving only lasts a minute, so if you distract your self, its gone.
> Lastly, what really pisses me off is when people who have never smoked say why don't you just stop? They don't have a clue what a struggle it is, and the only way I think a person can stop is if they really want to, for themselves. Its given me a huge respect for people who've given up hard drugs. That must be 10 times harder.


 I am going to switch back over to my e ciggy. I need to get more juice for it.. I am going to do that at the end of the month and not buy anymore smokes... Quitting cigs are just as bad as a heroin addiction or so I have been told. I have tried to quit in the past, but i become a raving *****. I have cut back now that I am pregnant but I haven't been able to kick it entirely yet..


----------



## WallaceBea

Congrats! It's been one year for me as well. I don't remember the exact date, but it was around this time last year that I had my last ciggy. I quit cold turkey, and haven't had a single puff since.


----------

